# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Trở lại giao diện win 7 quen thuộc

## nguyenviet1008

tình hình là e cài gói giao diện mac os x cho win 7
http://genk.vn/c186n2012052101413497...-windows-7.chn

bây giờ remove gói mountain_lion_skin_pack đi rồi vẫn không được
e vào tìm điểm khôi phục nhưng không thấy mới oái ăm
bác nào có cách gì không bày em với

----------


## dksupport

mình thấy trong đó có phần hướng dẫn r mà bạn

----------


## minh200712

bạn tham khảo link này xem: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/windows/82684_tro-lai-giao-dien-windows-7-tu-windows-8.aspx

----------


## ocean123

cái này bạn lên xem lại đi, giờ không trở lại đc giao diện như trc đâu cho dù bản sử dụng cách nào đi chăng nữa về giao diện ban đầu đã bị remove sạch rồi, nò đc cài đè lên mà, giờ bạn thử tìm gói giao diện win 7 nào cài thử xem sao thôi

----------


## zin9xpro

có hướng dẫn cả mà..sao bạn ko đọc rùi tự tìm hiểu thử xem

----------

